# New Garden Workshop - Finished at last



## brianhabby (13 Jun 2014)

I started clearing the ground today for my new shed/workshop, nothing as grand as Steve's new build you understand but all I can get in the space I've got.





I had an 8'x6' shed in the far corner which has been moved to a neighbours garden for a new life and I reckon I can fit a 12' x 10' in the yard so that is what I intend to do.

I plan to dig out the whole patio area so the new shop finishes up on a level with the bottom part of the path seen in the photo. This will lower the profile when viewed from the street and also have less impact when viewed from the house.

I'll keep you posted as I progress.

regards 

Brian


----------



## Baldhead (13 Jun 2014)

Looking forward to this Brian, plenty of WIP pics please.

Baldhead


----------



## brianhabby (13 Jun 2014)

I do plan on posting pics as I progress but will be buying the shed rather than building from scratch. Much cheaper and quicker methinks.

regards 

Brian


----------



## Mark A (13 Jun 2014)

I see the cat's helping!


----------



## brianhabby (14 Jun 2014)

mark aspin":1g0cv25e said:


> I see the cat's helping!



He's the foreman, never far away 

regards 

Brian


----------



## joiner_sim (21 Jun 2014)

I will be keeping an eye on this as what your doing is exactly what I have in mind for later this year or beginning of next. Only moving in in a few months time, roof and windows are in now on the new build house. Unfortunatley though, I may have to put up with the small shed size you just got rid of, I'd guess the maximum I can get away with will be an 8x10'. My plans do not include a permanent electricity supply, instead I'm having an outdoor socket installed at the side of the house and extension lead will be the way forward. The only "upgrades" I will be making to the flat pack shed, will be polystyrene insulation with plywood interior walls and possibly removing the windows and making proper opening casements with thicker glass/ polycarbonate. Oh and some extra security on the door.


----------



## brianhabby (21 Jun 2014)

I've been lifting the paving slabs since my last post and they seem much heavier than I remember when I laid them 15 years ago 



Simon,
I will be having a permanent electrical supply. 
When I put the old 8'x6' shed in place I installed an armoured cable underground and I will be reusing this for the new shed. I've had to dig a channel to free up the cable otherwise it would finish up in the middle of the new shed floor. In doing so I have exposed the large main cable serving the street. It runs through the back gardens and I don't think it is as deep as it should be, but then I don't really know how deep it should be. I'll just have to be careful when I clear all the soil & rubble away.




So until next time, 

regards 

Brian


----------



## Woodchips2 (21 Jun 2014)

Hi Brian
Some guidance on depth at http://www.cablejoints.co.uk/upload/E.O ... _Notes.pdf. Looks like it should be 450mm down.

Regards Keith


----------



## brianhabby (21 Jun 2014)

Thanks for that Keith, I can say categorically, the mains cables are nothing like 450mm down but then they were laid about 30-40 years ago when I guess the regulations were probably not so strict. Anyway, it is what it is and I'll just have to work around it.

regards 

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (2 Sep 2014)

Sorry it's been a while, plenty of 'stuff' getting in the way.

As previously mentioned I plan to lower the ground level and have a small digger coming on Thursday which will help me move the soil/rubble. 

I've been fixing plywood on the fence panels, these will serve a couple of purposes. Firstly they will provide shelter from the wind and also prevent or at least discourage 'little fingers' from next door from interfering with the side of the workshop. Once the workshop is in place it will be impossible to get between the walls and the fence for any kind of maintenance so I plan to line the outside at the back and RH side with roofing felt for protection.

This is what it looks like now:


Still got the foreman keeping a close eye on things 

regards

Brian


----------



## n0legs (2 Sep 2014)

With regards to the main cable depth, the fact is more likely they were laid between 18" and 2'. 
The issue with them being less deep has probably more to do with the developer/builders of the houses not leaving the ground at the original level, this is a very common problem. This issue has caused many a householder big problems whilst tending their garden.
Also the issue with the main cable running through the garden leads me to believe the developers/builders were not very good with their setting out. Laying cables such as mains through ground that will become someones property and not in the roads/footpaths has always been frowned upon. Wayleaves, easements and rights of access cost. The other issues also are a major headache, such as patios, extensions, garages etc.
Phone your local DNO ( electric board ) and ask them if someone can come out with some split duct, it will cause you a little more digging but getting the cable ducted will help protect you ( while you carry out the work ) and the new building if the cable should fault, this would require excavation possibly through your new shed.


----------



## brianhabby (3 Sep 2014)

I think you are right n0legs, where the cables go into the house they are at least 2 feet deep but probably because the builder graded the garden after they were installed has lead to the current issues. I like the idea of the split duct and will investigate this. 


regards 

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (4 Sep 2014)

Well the micro digger arrived yesterday evening, it's bigger than I expected.



No room to swing a Cat - or a JCB either!

The skip arrived nice and early this morning so I set to moving the soil & rubble.


I've never used anything like this before and it is definitely easier than it looks, hand/eye coordination all over the place. I was also surprised at how much stuff there was to move, with a full skip there's still plenty of earth to move. I though an eight ton skip would have been more than adequate - I guess you learn something every day.




So this is what it looks like this evening:


My grandson came to help after college for an hour and I was so grateful, one on the machine (me) and one on the barrow (him) made a huge difference.

I'm well and truly cream crackered now so me thinks a nice hot soak is in order, 

until next time, 

regards

Brian


----------



## devonwoody (5 Sep 2014)

Now you have got to fill it????????????


----------



## dc_ni (5 Sep 2014)

I see the foreman was checking on the days work in the last picture


----------



## brianhabby (5 Sep 2014)

devonwoody":nena60tv said:


> Now you have got to fill it????????????


No DW, more soil has to come out before I lay the base 



dc_ni":nena60tv said:


> I see the foreman was checking on the days work in the last picture


He just thinks I've made a big cat's toilet 

regards 

Brian


----------



## John Brown (5 Sep 2014)

Are you concerned about drainage?


----------



## brianhabby (5 Sep 2014)

John Brown":1gi18v90 said:


> Are you concerned about drainage?


Good question John. The base that the workshop will sit on will be at the same level as the lowest point of the path so this will allow any rain water to escape out under the garden gate.

I am planning to re-use the paving slabs that I took up as the base and will start laying at that corner to get my initial level. 

regards

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (22 Nov 2014)

Time for an update. I have been slowly moving the rest of all the soil and rubble and have re-laid the paving slabs (and then some). So now the base is ready for my new shed which has been promised for a week on Wednesday (3 Dec 2014).

This is what it looks like now:




regards

Brian


----------



## devonwoody (23 Nov 2014)

Hope your friends at the Mens Shed come along for the grand opening.


----------



## Halo Jones (25 Nov 2014)

Where's the foreman? :lol:


----------



## brianhabby (3 Dec 2014)

Halo Jones":w4js2ejl said:


> Where's the foreman? :lol:


Seems to spend his days snoozing on my favourite armchair now summer's gone 


Made some proper progress today:

A wagon turned up bright and early this morning, 7:45am to be precise and everything was offloaded by 8:15am. Now I just had to put everything together. 

I couldn't have the lads erect the shed as they normally would as there is not enough room for them as they insist on a minimum of at least a foot clear all round and this one is going tight up against the fence. Also I needed to make holes for the electrics and water so I am erecting it myself. Boy are those panels heavy. I ordered 19mm shiplap instead of the standard 12mm and the floor boards are a full inch thick - and wet. The whole shed is pressure treated so should outlast me anyway.

I struggled manoeuvring the panels but by 10:30am I had the floor in place and the back wall, which came in two sections, assembled, so it looked like this:






The gable ends weight a ton so I asked a neighbour for help but he was concerned that they might topple and one of us might get hurt so he suggested I wait until my grandson finishes college so there would be three of us.

I had taken the day off work for this so decided to have a go myself and by carefully lowering the heavy panels onto a saw horse so it was pivoted, I was able to swing it close to where it needed to be. It was then a case of pushing and shunting until it was in place. The second one went easier because the first gable end had to negotiate the water pipes. In order to get the panel behind the water pipes I had to lift it a fair bit, so it was a case of cranking it up a little at a time and supporting it on bricks until I could push it back and then reverse the procedure. A couple of photos here might help:







So this is how I left it this afternoon:




I plan to continue on Saturday with the front wall (the heaviest panel of all) and the roof. I am hoping my grandson will be available as I can't budge that front wall at all.

regards

Brian


----------



## Halo Jones (3 Dec 2014)

I'm glad it is all coming together - looks like it will be a good space.

As a heads-up - Did you know that as soon as you have water and electric going into an outbuilding then Building Regs need to be informed?

It makes things a bit more tricky in terms of equi-potential bonding (I think that is the phrase!) etc. I'm not an expert but am doing some building stuff myself so have come across this in all the blurb.

Good luck getting it sorted.

H.


----------



## woodpig (3 Dec 2014)

You're doing really well with that Brian, look forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## Claymore (3 Dec 2014)

Your doing well Brian and tis looking good so far! know how you feel about trying to get shed roofs on.... a few years ago I bought a metal garage which according to the sales brochure could be built by one person and maybe 2 people to fit the roof panels. Well i got the walls up and then following instructions bolted the roof sections together and then the next page said lift onto the walls and get a friend to fit the bolts and its finished! I'm 6'4" 16.5 stone and was very fit at the time and my mate was similar size but we couldn't shift the sodding thing and eventually it took 7 mates from the pub to manoeuvre into position and then we had to drill extra holes as none of them lined up. Hopefully weather will be fine and you can get it weather tight soon.... it will be a very nice place to butcher wood when it finished 
Cheers
Brian


----------



## brianhabby (4 Dec 2014)

At least this roof goes up in four sections and the timer is a bit lighter than the main structure.



Halo Jones":e2hdwmd4 said:


> equi-potential bonding



I understand this is not required as it is a single tap on the end of a plastic pipe. 

regards

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (7 Dec 2014)

We got the front wall and roof on yesterday without too much trouble. I had help from my grandson and a friend so there were three of us to lift things into place. This whole shed has gone together really well and I am very pleased with it. If anyone is looking for a timber building then I can thoroughly recommend these people, not only is the shed of a high standard, the customer service was excellent and they delivered on the day they said they would. This is what my workshop looks like now from the outside:




What insulation would you guys suggest for this workshop? I plan to line the walls & ceiling with OSB or plywood but would like to insulate it first.

Also there is a ventilation gap at the eaves:



What's the best way to deal with this so I am not working in a draughty shop?

regards 

Brian


----------



## woodpig (7 Dec 2014)

Insulating the roof may fill that gap in the process. I'd use Celotex or some other similar insulation board.


----------



## Charlie Woody (7 Dec 2014)

Try asking the supplier as they have probably done this for some of their customers.


----------



## joiner_sim (7 Dec 2014)

Glad to see the workshops built, it looks great and thanks for the recommendation for shed supplier. Unfortunately my own workshop plans mentioned earlier in this thread, will be on hold now until 2016- so I'm sitting here feeling quite jealous at the minute! Can I suggest this company for insulation: http://www.jablite.co.uk/products/show/jabcore-classic we use this stuff at work for insulating our pig buildings. Although standard thicknesses on website are stated as starting from 75mm, I can tell you we do order in the 44mm from them- so maybe you could too?


----------



## brianhabby (14 Dec 2014)

Thanks Simon, I hope you get a permanent workshop before too long. 

Yesterday I started on the roof but it was freezing cold and windy plus it started to rain so I didn't get much done. Inside has been getting absolutely saturated with all the rain we've had and I was anxious to make the place water tight, which I think I have now done. My missus will be pleased as it means I can start moving stuff out of the house, which has become a bit cluttered. 

I made a piece from wood to act as a sort of ridge cap before putting the felt on. The problem with this type of building is that the roof panels only ever nearly meet at the ridge leaving a gap, and when felted this area is vulnerable to being punctured. With a wooden ridge cap installed this problem is eliminated. 


I then got felt strips on the roof joints and ridge so the building is, hopefully, watertight.



While sitting here having a lazy late Sunday breakfast I was thinking about how I am going to proceed. I plan to double felt the roof with an underfelt first followed by the finished felt. It will all be glued down rather than nailed. I started to wonder about felt tiles rather than just plain felt, for aesthetics more than function, but I already have a 20m roll of felt which would be wasted if I bought felt tiles. So...

Could I cut the roll of felt that I already have into felt tiles? What sort of job would this be? Has anyone on here ever done such a thing? 

regards 

Brian


----------



## John15 (14 Dec 2014)

Hi Brian,

I don't think felt would be robust enough if cut into tile size pieces and it would be a messy job fixing them. I think felt from the roll looks good enough on a shed. I would nail the first layer then bond the next two with cold bitumen type adhesive. 

John


----------



## brianhabby (18 Dec 2014)

Well I decided that you are right John, cutting a roll of felt into small tile size pieces would be time consuming, messy and just not worth the effort – so that idea can go in the bin.

I thought I had the building watertight after felting the ridge and joints between the roof panels, but how wrong I was! So on Monday I got the first coat of under felt over the whole roof so I can now say with certainty that it is definitely watertight now:



Crawling about on the roof didn't do my old knees any good and I've been paying for it ever since, so the second coat of felt can wait awhile, at least I can continue inside.

With all the rain that has been getting in, the floor is absolutely sodden so I am currently drying it our (slowly). I have a small radiator with a desk fan set on low blowing across the heater to keep the air moving. I think this is going to take about a week to dry the floor 



While I've been pottering about inside the wind has been howling outside but the new workshop feels nice and cosy with no draughts and rock solid, so I am well pleased with it.

regards

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (23 Dec 2014)

Well it took a whole week to dry the floor but that's behind me now.

There was a single roof truss supplied with the shed which supports the middle so I made two more. They add extra support and also provide some overhead storage:




I had a delivery of materials for the floor but need a dry day to continue as I will have to store everything outside while I do the job. Watch this space as I have something interesting for the floor 




I have come up with a solution for the gaps at the eaves. There is a facia board fitted on the outside so I have decided to place some timbers on top of the wall (from the inside) that will meet the facia, a sort of soffit if you like:




I cut eight pieces from the 8"x1" that you see in the above photos and pushed each one in place until it met the facia and then struck a pencil line and will trim to that line. I will drill ventilation holes and the boards will then be screwed in place. After that I will install some insect mesh and the job will be done.

So until next time...

regards 

Brian


----------



## blackrodd (23 Dec 2014)

Those studs look pretty substantial from the inside, how thick was the outside cladding?
Looks really substantial, an ideal workshop or hidey hole! Regards Rodders


----------



## brianhabby (24 Dec 2014)

Hi Rodders, 

The studs are 3x2 scant, all tantalised apart from the bits that I added. Cladding is 19mm rather than the standard 12mm, and is fully 19mm as well and the floor boards are a full 25mm thick. Certainly a substantial and solid shed as you say, an ideal workshop. 

I was going to start on the floor today but I really don't feel too well so think I will give it a miss, might start later depends how I feel.

regards 

Brian


----------



## Charlie Woody (24 Dec 2014)

Brian, sorry to hear you're feeling unwell. Hope you get better quickly and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## blackrodd (24 Dec 2014)

Yes, a very well built and chunky workshop indeed.
Are you insulating the floor or walls at all? I Hope you feel better for the holidays, now is not the time to be off colour, with all that turkey etc to deal with.
Regards Rodders


----------



## brianhabby (24 Dec 2014)

Yes I will be insulating the walls and part insulating the floor. I plan to use something like Kingspan/Extratherm. These guys seem to offer the best online price but I have seen some that has been ripped out of an old building. I am trying to find out if they plan on re-using it or disposing of it. If the latter then I will try to get that and save myself a couple of hundred pounds.

Feeling better tonight, thanks

regards

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (28 Dec 2014)

Not done anything for the past few days (family stuff ) but have been out there this afternoon for a couple of hours.

The soffit boards (as I'm calling them) have been trimmed and installed. I drilled ventilation holes in the side that will be outside and then screwed them to the top wall plate:







I then put some insect mesh in place, I stapled it and then run some gaffer tape around the edge. Not sure if this is the correct way as I've never done it before.







I was going to use my air stapler but it decided to give up the ghost so had to revert to the trusty old Arrow hand stapler - not so easy . Then I ran out of staples for that so come to a stop for now. 

So until next time.

regards 

Brian


----------



## blackrodd (28 Dec 2014)

I hope you don't mind me saying, If you're roof space inside is staying open, and not sealed, then you won't need outside ventilation by drilling the soffit, just as long as there's free air movement.
You mentioned 2 extra "A" frames for timber storage, watch out for any summer heat,(?) making you're stored stock splitting, twisting etc, 
Up high, Not a good place for drying or seasoning either.
Regards Rodders


----------



## brianhabby (28 Dec 2014)

I will be insulating the roof and covering with OSB so the ventilation is for the gap between the insulation and the roof cladding. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## blackrodd (28 Dec 2014)

brianhabby":38gd5tso said:


> I will be insulating the roof and covering with OSB so the ventilation is for the gap between the insulation and the roof cladding.
> 
> regards
> 
> Brian




With you, good thinking! you got that sussed out ok!
It'll be a pleasure to be in, whatever time of the year. Regards Rodders


----------



## brianhabby (10 Jan 2015)

I plan to use Extratherm insulation which is 50mm thick. To ensure an air gap between the insulation and the cladding/roof boards, I am placing some thin spacer strips, cut from scraps, in the corners, where the studding meets the cladding. This will leave me with exactly 50mm for the insulation and prevent it being pushed against the cladding. I hope the photos will explain better:








I started work on the floor the other day. First I covered the whole floor with a sheet of visqueen followed by hardboard - I want this floor to be completely draught proof for the next bit:



I then placed 2 pieces of 3.6mm plywood around the edges of the floor, extending out by approx. 24 inches:



2 x 3.6mm = 7.2mm and the thickness of the centre is 7mm so the plywood is just to act as a spacer.

The next stage of the floor was this:



The underfloor heating will be covered by 18mm chipboard flooring and you can just see the first piece in place at top left of the above photo.

I plan on being cosy in there 


regards 

Brian


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (10 Jan 2015)

Luxury! O' course we' ad it tough.....


----------



## brianhabby (11 Feb 2015)

It's been a few weeks since my last post. I had seen some insulation that had been ripped out of an old building and have been waiting for the guy who owned it to get back to me to see if I could use it. He eventually said he wanted £100 for it and while it was more than I wanted to pay for knocked about used stuff it still saved me at least the same amount against buying new. So he brought it round on his truck and I set too cutting it to fit.



There was some jiggery pockery with having to cut some small pieces but I got it all fitted eventually. I am sat here now awaiting the boards that will finish the job off - see you soon.

regards 

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (11 Feb 2015)

I was promised a morning delivery for my plywood and by noon it hadn't arrived so phoned the supplier who told me that one of their drivers had phoned in sick this morning, hence the delay. The wagon turned up just before 1:00pm and my delivery was offloaded within a few minutes. the plywood was on a pallet covered in plastic and cling film. 

When I started removing it from the pallet I noticed a bit of mildew/fungus and didn't pay too much attention until a few sheets down - almost the whole lot was mouldy so it had to go back. I was none too pleased, by the time they got back to me it was almost 4:00pm so delivery is now scheduled for tomorrow - a wasted day 

We'll see what happens in the morning.

regards 

Brian


----------



## n0legs (11 Feb 2015)

Looking good Brian  
You're getting there mate, won't be long and you'll be using it properly.


----------



## blackrodd (11 Feb 2015)

It's looking really good, and a winner at that much insulation for £100!
I don't know if it's the camera angle, but it looks really big on the last pic.
Regards Rodders


----------



## brianhabby (12 Feb 2015)

blackrodd":2c7ic18y said:


> I don't know if it's the camera angle, but it looks really big on the last pic.


 It's my wide angle lens, distorts somewhat. The shed is 12' x 10' not tiny but still not huge either. I was tidying my existing workshop the other day and looking around, it will be a bit of a struggle to fit everything in this new one, but needs must.

regards

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (13 Feb 2015)

Some nice clean plywood turned up yesterday at about 8:30am so I was able to set to fixing it in place. They only had 9 sheets so I couldn't finish it but I probably wouldn't have any way. I am expecting the remaining 2 sheets today.


What would we do without power tools? I used an air nailer and it made the work so much easier.

regards

Brian


----------



## devonwoody (13 Feb 2015)

It looks very good.


----------



## sploo (13 Feb 2015)

I'm having a distinct "looking at the inside of my own coffin" feeling :wink: 

But mostly I'm just jealous about a nice large insulated workshop...


----------



## brianhabby (13 Feb 2015)

sploo":jtpob6tb said:


> I'm having a distinct "looking at the inside of my own coffin" feeling :wink:
> 
> But mostly I'm just jealous about a nice large insulated workshop...


Hopefully by the time its all painted it will look a lot better.

regards 

Brian


----------



## Presh (13 Feb 2015)

Hope you recorded where the timber beams and columns were before the ply went up so you know where you can hang things solidly otherwise it's a right pain! *speaking from experience!


----------



## brianhabby (13 Feb 2015)

Presh":35jyg3d6 said:


> Hope you recorded where the timber beams and columns were before the ply went up so you know where you can hang things solidly otherwise it's a right pain! *speaking from experience!


Oooooh yes! 

Careful measurements have been taken.

Actually I plan on installing a French cleat all around so that should make hanging things in the future straightforward. Plus one of the reasons for choosing 12mm ply is that I can screw a certain number of things to that also. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (3 Apr 2015)

Sorry I've not updated this post for a few weeks but I've been busy with other things and also been on holiday. I finished the boarding and taped over the joints at the end of Feb.



It was then time to apply some emulsion paint. I decided to paint it white so I get maximum reflection and it took three coats but now it looks great.





I also painted the floor with tetrosyl floor paint with an anti slip additive. I had a bit of tile red and a bit of grey but not enough to do the floor in either colour so I mixed them together which resulted in a sort of muddy dusky pink colour! Still it's only the floor and mostly will be covered in sawdust 

I acquired a new (second hand, but new to me) lathe to replace my old Draper WTL90. It's an Axminster AW1416VS and it arrived before I was really ready for it. It was sat on top of my Workmate and while painting the ceiling & walls I threw a dust cover over it to keep it from getting splashed. However, upon removing the dust sheet I found the previously nice shiny ways were all rusty. I think the moisture I put in the air with the emulsion paint had penetrated the cloth dust sheet and settled on the ways creating the rust. Obviously I was not happy about this but a bit of elbow grease and some wire wool and emery cloth and I managed to fix it. This is what it looked like half way through cleaning:


Also I found the centres on the Axminster lathe are five inches higher than My old Draper so the bench I had been using (and really wanted to continue using) was too high. It wasn't simply a matter of modifying the bench though because it was an old shop counter and had glass on three sides and the top so couldn't be easily modified. I decided the easiest solution was to just build a new bench from scratch which is what I've been doing the past few days so I now have a bench the right height.

Just got to sort out the rest of my stuff now. This place is really small and gets untidy very quickly if I'm not careful.

Until next time

regards 

Brian


----------



## Adam9453 (3 Apr 2015)

Workshops looking smart, I take it the underfloor heating is electric?


----------



## brianhabby (4 Apr 2015)

Adam9453":d6am1z7l said:


> Workshops looking smart, I take it the underfloor heating is electric?


Yes it is electric and it works very well, although I don't need it at the moment of course.

regards

Brian


----------



## Adam9453 (4 Apr 2015)

It's a nice luxury, I guess you'll just have to be careful with heavy machinery to avoid damaging it. Is your workshop all finished now?


----------



## brianhabby (4 Apr 2015)

Yes, all finished now, just got to get all my kit sorted. There's more than will fit in this small space so some downsizing to do.

regards

Brian


----------



## Adam9453 (4 Apr 2015)

It's always the problem of trying to squeeze all the kit in and then have enough space to actually build something


----------



## carpenteire2009 (5 Apr 2015)

Nice build, well done! I'm hoping to start my own workshop build in the next few weeks so I am following your thread with special interest! Cheers


----------



## brianhabby (6 Apr 2015)

I brought my bench yesterday and today my drill press - those two things are heavy so I was grateful for the help of my 18 yr old grandson. The drill press is a Chester D19 and it weighs 86 kilos with most of that in the head making it very top heavy. 

I would take some photos but the place is a right tip at the moment.

regards 

Brian


----------



## lmhart (13 Apr 2015)

I too got a surprise when my drill press (online purchase) got delivered - I had no idea it was so big and heavy, I had only selected it based on drilling depth 

I can't post links yet it seems. Anyway, it was way too tall on my bench that it would be dangerous to operate.

flic.kr/p/rMYfHn

So I built a stand-alone wheelable base for it with drawer storage (drawers not finished yet):

flic.kr/p/raidwE

(please ignore my untidy garage workshop)!


----------



## joiner_sim (18 Apr 2015)

Congratulations on getting the workshop finished! Looks brilliant, especially the under floor heating. Can't wait to see the photo with the workshop kitted out now though. My own workshop is still long and far away though so I'm very jealous! All I currently have is a plot earmarked for it in the back of the garden with a possible completion date of Autumn 2016! Problem is, I need a start date to begin with! :lol:


----------



## brianhabby (19 Apr 2015)

Start now while the weather is good Simon 

I will post some pics when I have moved everything in, it's a complete junk shop at the moment.

regards 

Brian


----------



## ukjo90 (24 Feb 2017)

oooooo can i have one please well dun Brian


----------



## Norfolk75 (25 Feb 2017)

Congrats great work.


----------

